# Man arrested in arrow shooting of NYC woman



## STEINFISHSKI (Jan 30, 2001)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090320/ap_on_re_us/shot_by_arrow;_ylt=AhhBLh5q_ApS7kCjWozpLqMDW7oFNEW YORK  A man accidentally shot a woman in the stomach with a 30-inch arrow when he fired it at a fence and it went through to the property next door, police said Thursday.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090320/ap_on_re_us/shot_by_arrow;_ylt=AhhBLh5q_ApS7kCjWozpLqMDW7oF

Eric Collins, 27, was arrested Thursday on charges of assault, reckless endangerment and criminal possession of a weapon in the baffling incident last week in the tranquil Bronx neighborhood of Riverdale, said Paul Browne, the New York Police Department's deputy commissioner for public information.

Collins wasn't aiming at anyone, and Sunday's shooting was believed to be accidental, Browne said.

The arrow hit Denise Delgado-Brown, a traffic court officer in suburban Yonkers, as she dropped off fellow parishioners after church. She later said she thought a baseball slammed into her.

She was hospitalized but has since been released.

Collins was moving boxes from his old home in Yonkers to his grandparents' former apartment in Riverdale, where he planned to live, Browne said.

Police believe Collins had about a half-dozen arrows and shot one into the white fence, a relatively short distance. It went through the fence and ricocheted up, hitting Delgado-Brown as she escorted people to the nursing home next door, police said.

Collins, a plumber, was being held at a police stationhouse in the Bronx. No one immediately returned messages left at possible phone numbers for him in Riverdale and Yonkers, and police didn't know his lawyer's name.

Investigators canvassing the area Thursday afternoon came across Collins while he was walking two or three dachshunds. He appeared nervous when they inquired about the incident, and agreed to accompany officers to the station, Browne said.

Collins had been questioned by investigators shortly after the accident but denied having anything to do with it, police said. He apparently realized his involvement after reading media reports.

Police said the carbon aluminum arrow was a type used for target practice and capable of traveling more than 300 yards.


----------



## fulldraw (Nov 20, 2002)

I have always said an arrow is an ultimate killing weapon, it can't be traced and can go through a Kevlar vest. Luckily nobody was seriously hurt.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I just find it interesting the details they give...not just in this article but on the news and papers

30" arrow....keep hearing it was a 30" arrow. So? Would it matter if it was 28"

"black and yellow arrow, the type commonly used for target practice or hunting" was a line from the news last night. Well, those are pretty much the two things and arrow is used for.

Then the guy got criminal possession of a weapon. Haven't heard that one for possessing a bow before, but I don't live in NYC either. 

Pretty unfortunate, and irresponsible. I know I have had an arrow get away from me a few times, and have been fortunate that the conditions were such that no one was hurt. Always be sure of your back-stop, and don't always assume that the arrow will go where you want it to.


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

...300 yards...?...In a sever windstorm, maybe. Must be the same people who estimate the MPG on new cars and trucks.


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...300 yards...?...In a sever windstorm, maybe. Must be the same people who estimate the MPG on new cars and trucks.


:lol::lol::lol: They said the arrow was capable of traveling that far...but never mentioned what you would have to shoot it out of to make it happen. Cannon maybe?


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...300 yards...?...In a sever windstorm, maybe. Must be the same people who estimate the MPG on new cars and trucks.


 
Go figure, I think if he was aiming for the moon it might go 300 yards.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> ...300 yards...?...In a sever windstorm, maybe. Must be the same people who estimate the MPG on new cars and trucks.


then a good bounce off the cart path, while losing the fletchings, then rolls for another 75-100 yds!!


----------



## Filet N' Release (Mar 9, 2009)

300 yds..... i better start sighting my pins in further than 50yds i wasnt aware my arrows could go that far. Learn something new every day from the media.


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

''The arrow hit Denise Delgado-Brown, a traffic court officer in suburban Yonkers''

that line has me troubled, maybe thats why there bringing charges against the guy


----------

